# Dauphin Island success!!



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

This report is a couple of days late. Had a great holiday weekend at Dauphin Island. Didn't catch a lot of fish but the quality made up for it. Also continuing to learn more about surf fishing. I love it!! Caught some specks on the bay side and this nice red on the gulf side in front of our condo, Dauphin Island Surf Club. Caught the specks on a Cajun Rattle popping cork with live shrimp and the red by carolina rigging a croaker.

Thanks to those more experienced surf fishermen that post reports and give us newbies some advice on what to look for, where to go and how to catch these awesome fish.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad you got on some fish! Nice red for sure. For some reason, croacker is the way to go for reds at Dauphin island . 
Well done!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

good job!!


----------



## sonofabeach (Aug 19, 2016)

Glad you had some success! I fished the island on Friday and only got 2 specks and then it was catfish city. I sure bet that redfish was a fun one to fight.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------

